
Samsung Defection from ARM to RISC-V - aylons
http://www.electronicsweekly.com/blogs/mannerisms/dilemmas/samsung-defection-arm-risc-v-2016-11/
======
eb0la
Probably they will use RISC-V for small devices where there are no royalties
involved (you must pay a small sum to ARM holdings PLC. for ARM devices).

But I guess Samsung will be a long-term user of ARM processors because of
Android.

